# The Incredible Shrinking Man kit.



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - here is my paint and build up of a kit i was after for years!...many thanks to Mudkicker for finding one for me to do!..

Sculpted by the great Jeff Yagher it shows the spider fight with Scott carey






























the image below is of the underside of the spider, for some reason Flickr wont let me post it??.. but please have a look!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Totally wonderful. Thanks for posting. Give us a little history of the kit, if you want to. Thanks again, sir! 

BTW: Your picture taking skills are great, too!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That is a highly believable paintjob on the spider and the base. Thanks for showing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like it!:thumbsup:
Very cool build.
How can one find a kit like this, and how rare is it?
-Jim


----------



## yort007 (Feb 20, 2009)

2 Thumbs up!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments guy's!.. this kit was made around 10 years ago, and few copies were sold!.. last one i saw on ebay was for sale for around $300...in the kit you get a large holder to position the spiders legs for pinning and glueing.. excellent idea Jeff!.. also in the kit i got a signed instruction sheet from mr Yagher.. the spider is around 9 inches long and mr Carey around 3 inches in hight!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice build, the work on the spider looks Fantastic
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to help and thanks for the props. You didn't waste any time getting on it did ya? Looks fantastic. I really need to pick up one of these myself. I'm in the middle of reading the book now. Taking me forever to get thru it but its a good read. Great job on the kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool work, Ian!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very realistic paint on the spider. Now I'm all itchy.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice work again Ian. That movie was actually quite good, much better than "It Conquered the World." Is the spider full scale? Only joking.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Nice work again Ian. That movie was actually quite good, much better than "It Conquered the World." Is the spider full scale? Only joking.


Rkoenn... a few people have asked for the scale of the kit??.. the paint on the spider i based on the Rose Tarantula.. as it looked like this sort of spider in the film to me??.. but in the book it's proberly a house spider??...im from the UK and we don't get spiders of this size!!....lol.. and i can't even think of what scale this could be!..any one else have a guess?..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well he is shrinking and Tarantulas can get to be 4" or larger, so this could be considered 2:1 ....?...
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nicely done. One of may favorite films.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

That spider/tarantula looks real! Wonderful job.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

Great looking kit! I've always liked that movie and would love to find this kit too!

MMM


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The film holds up to time very well. Special effects are great for it's time. I'll never forget that black goo that ran our of the spider after the nail stabbed it. The sound effects were great, too. Scared and scarred me as a kid!

You hardly see it run on TV. My theory: The really good films of that genre never see air time. When was the last time "Them!" played on a Saturday morning? Or the original "The Thing" on Friday night?


----------



## Pizza Man (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful paint up. Nice work Sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The spider is fantastic!

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

This is also one of my favourite films!.. i think the story by Twilight Zone contributer - Richard Matheson.. was superb, and in the 50's was just magical!.. the film told us that there are dangers in every house!..you don't need invaders from far off planets!


----------

